# 2018 NGRC Ice Cream Social



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
We had a convention committee meeting yesterday and I found info about the ice cream social that could use some clarification. Many are registering and not adding the ice cream social. The event will be held at the Southern Museum of Civil War and Locomotive History in Kennesaw, Georgia. This is the home of the Civil War 4-4-0 locomotive 'General' from the Great Locomotive Chase fame. The museum is associated with the Smithsonian and is excellent. The ice cream social ticket allows entrance into the museum as well as ice cream. The $5.00 paid to the convention is well worth this. If you do not have an ice cream social ticket, then you will have to pay more than the $5.00 to enter the museum when you arrive.
Currently, as planned, not all Layout tour buses will be going by the museum, only those that have ice cream social ticket holders. I encourage everyone to purchase and attend the social. If you have already registered, simply print a new form from the convention web site, note 'additional event registration' at the top, and mail it in with a check or credit card number for the ice cream social. My hope is that all would take advantage of visiting the 'General' during our layout tours.
Food trucks will be in the parking area around the museum so you can have lunch before touring more layouts.


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

How about a "Pub Night" for adults...not everyone wants Iced Cream. Not everyone who would like a Pub Night, abuses alcoholic beverages.
Fr.Fred


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Fr. Fred,
You are in Atlanta, with 'The Battery' across a pedestrian bridge (actually, two pedestrian bridges). Likely there will be several unofficial meetings break out!

But remember, even if you don't like ice cream, the museum is well worth the admission price.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Ft. Fred,
I will pass your suggestion on to those in charge of the indoor events. Check out https://cobbgalleria.com/attendees/restaurants/ for restaurants in the area.


----------

